
Northwestern Finds a New Solution to the Ticket Pricing Dilemma (2014) - brianbreslin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kevintrahan/2014/10/21/a-solution-to-the-flawed-way-college-football-teams-sell-tickets/
======
brianbreslin
This was discussed in my economics of competition class this morning. Happy to
answer questions.

